# Please help me select a good wade fishing rod/reel!



## KP Texan (Jun 9, 2009)

I grew up most of my life in North Texas but now live down by Corpus Christi. Salt Water fishing is quite a departure from the fishing I grew up with and I've just started to try my hand at wade fishing (I can't afford a boat at this point). I've already got an old Ambassadeur on a stout ocean rod but I'm looking for something lighter and more versatile for wade fishing. What would be the ideal spinning rod/reel setup for this type of fishing? I've been looking at this line of reel combos from Cabela's since they seem to get great reviews and are priced right:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true

Another combo I've been looking into (although more than double the price) is the Daiwa Black Gold:

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...parentType=index&indexId=cat601233&hasJS=true

What would be the ideal size for wade fishing in either of those combos? I was thinking the maybe the Cabela's SS-40 with a 7' rod or the Daiwa Black Gold BG30 combo.

Any input would be greatly appreciated!!

Thanks so much,

Wes


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

First welcome to the famiily. 

What species are you going to fish for? and what are you looking to spend? One piece or two rod? This information would help us help you.


----------



## Rebelsharker (Oct 15, 2008)

A BG 30 is way too heavy for wading the bay, all you need is a 2500 size spinning reel or you could go with a BG 15, anything that holds 120 to 150 yds of 10 or 12 lb mono.
and a med. or med.hvy. rod. The first link looks like a good choice. I would go with the one rated for 8lb.


----------



## KP Texan (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks for the quick replies! The main fish would probably be Speckled Trout or Redfish. It would also be nice to have the versatility of being able to take this rod/reel combo to the lake if needed (maybe swap on a different spool with lower test line). I would also like a 2 piece rod for ease of storage but that's not mandatory. Yeah, now that I'm looking at it, the BG30 looks like a pretty good sized reel. The only thing is that my price cap is probably about in the $120 range and if I buy a Daiwa BG15 for $75 then I've got about $45 max to spend on a rod. Can a decent rod for wade fishing be had for $45?

Thanks so much,

Wes


----------



## KP Texan (Jun 9, 2009)

Rebelsharker said:


> A BG 30 is way too heavy for wading the bay, all you need is a 2500 size spinning reel or you could go with a BG 15, anything that holds 120 to 150 yds of 10 or 12 lb mono.
> and a med. or med.hvy. rod. The first link looks like a good choice. I would go with the one rated for 8lb.


So 12 lb mono (or fluoro) is a good all around line weight for wade fishing? I've also been looking around and a decent rod can be had for under $45. If anything, I can get a trusty old Ugly Stick and, while not the most sensitive, it should stand up to a good amount of abuse.

Thanks so much,

Wes


----------



## Rebelsharker (Oct 15, 2008)

Yup, 12lb mono is the way to go, either that or 20lb power pro. I wouldnt know about the rod situation, as I build most of mine.
Btw, trout fishing in the surf is unbelievable right now


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

For that price for a rod...look at an "Ugly Stik"! Tough and great for the price!!! There will probably be some other suggestions as well...all good!!!


----------



## KP Texan (Jun 9, 2009)

sprtsracer said:


> For that price for a rod...look at an "Ugly Stik"! Tough and great for the price!!! There will probably be some other suggestions as well...all good!!!


Yeah the Ugly Stik seems like a solid choice. The only complaint's I've seen are that they can lack sensitivity sometimes but other than that they appear to be a great rod....especially for the money! So I'm thinking the Daiwa BG15 with a Shakespeare Ugly Stik rod and some quality 10-12lb mono or Fluoro line will be decent for my first setup.

Thanks so much,

Wes


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

I'd say a 7' Ugly Stik Lite Inshore model ... regular Ugly Stiks are on the heavy side weight wise. I have a 7' med casting that I have gotten for puppy drum and its not bad at all. I've fished for over 25 years and never used one until this year after having the "Walmart special" attitude towards them for so long.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

go to google, type in tackle for wade fishing speckled trout, scroll to speckled trout fishing may 23,2008) ..[ tx-sharkfishing.com/fishing articles/introduction-to-speckled-trout-fishing/


----------



## Rebelsharker (Oct 15, 2008)

2 cool fishing or texas kayak fisherman would probably be a better choice as far as the bay fishing goes.

Dont drink the kool aid


----------



## KP Texan (Jun 9, 2009)

Rebelsharker said:


> 2 cool fishing or texas kayak fisherman would probably be a better choice as far as the bay fishing goes.
> 
> Dont drink the kool aid


 Are those forums more applicable to what I'm asking?

Thanks,

Wes


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

If you are looking at Cabelas, I'd spend the extra $20 for the Salt Striker Metal series...alluminum body...no frame flex, etc. Not much more weight, either. The reel is the same as the Pfleuger "Medalist", only cheaper! Oh, and by the way, save your money because eventually, you'll be sinking $300 - $400 in a combo with no questions asked...and you'll even be happy about it!!! Such is our lot!!!


----------



## Rebelsharker (Oct 15, 2008)

> Are those forums more applicable to what I'm asking?
> 
> Thanks,


yes, they are both based around texas bay fishing. You can pick up a lot of useful information


----------



## jkcam (May 2, 2004)

I have had great luck with a St. Croix, Tidemaster Inshore spinning rods. I use an 8' Heavy/Fast Action combined with a Quantum Catalyst 30. It throws a good distance, light, is of excellent quality, and you can find them on sale, used, etc. for excellent prices. Actually St. Croix is running a buy back program now if you are going to upgrade to a better rod. I am considering doing that with a lighter Tidemaster that doesnt see much action.
I use either 10 or 14lb braid, and the sensitivity is excellent. I have owned a Ugly Stix Inshore but I thought the sensitivity was pretty lacking. My pier/boat rig is an Ugly Stick with a TDL so I generally like US.

Good luck and if we can help you spend your money, it is always a pleasure.:redface:


----------



## there_in_there (Apr 1, 2008)

LIKE SPECKS SAID


Go to WALMART and get the Uglystik Itntercostal it is blue and black I have the MH 7 ft version with a penn 550 ssg on it and its a beast!! Should be a good rod for the price range only thing is it will get heavy after throwing metal and topwater all day! Hope your a big dude if not by the end of the summer you will be !!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

There are many rods to choose from but as far as Ugly sticks go look at the different models some are good and some are not. A lot of the lower end rods have very flimsy tips don’t go with that one I like the BWS series.

As far a reel I like the 2500 Daiwa size and there are a few but you may want to look at these.

http://www.daiwa.com/Reel/detail.aspx?ID=237

You’ll find this reel for about $40.00

My favorite

http://www.daiwa.com/Reel/detail.aspx?ID=187

You’ll find this reel for about $80.00

Look at the 2500 size they are perfect for what you want to do


----------



## KP Texan (Jun 9, 2009)

Okay, I've looked at a bunch of rods in person and I like the Ugly Stik Lite Inshore rod the best (at least the best within my price range). Which rod would be better for the Daiwa BG15 with my fishing style, the Medium or the Medium-Heavy action?? Daiwa recommends 10-14lb test on that reel and the M rod is for 6-15 lb test and the MH rod is for 8-17lb test. I'm also guessing a 7' length would be best?

Here is a link to the rods:
http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...h-box.jsp.form1&Go.x=0&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1

Here is a link to the Daiwa BG:
http://www.daiwa.com/Reel/detail.aspx?ID=47

Thanks so much,

Wes


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

I have the new Daiwa Coastal 3000 and luv it. I have it teamed with a 7.6' im8 rod. You can get it in smaller or one size larger.


----------



## KP Texan (Jun 9, 2009)

Yeah the Coastal 3000 looks like a really nice reel although a bit higher priced that I was looking for. So, back to my last question: Medium or Medium Heavy rod with the Daiwa BG15?? :fishing:

Thanks so much,

Wes


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Medium


----------



## bassnut (Jun 4, 2006)

If you go with the Ugly Sticks, go with the intercoastal from Walmart (I think thats the only place that has them) or the Ugly Stick Lite Inshore. I have the intercoastal in 7" MH spinning and a 7" M casting. I also have a 7" MH spinning Lite Intercoastal. Love all three. I have them paired with Shimanos, Penns, and Abus


----------



## KP Texan (Jun 9, 2009)

Fishman said:


> There are many rods to choose from but as far as Ugly sticks go look at the different models some are good and some are not. A lot of the lower end rods have very flimsy tips don’t go with that one I like the BWS series.
> 
> As far a reel I like the 2500 Daiwa size and there are a few but you may want to look at these.
> 
> ...


You've sort of got me torn between the Exceler and the BG15; I just want to make sure that I've got a durable, long lasting combo and the BG15 seems to fit the bill. On the other hand, the Exceler has more up to date features and it gets excellent reviews as well. I'm not a hardcore fisherman so I think the Exceler would work quite well for me but it seems like the 2500 size may be a bit small as it's listed for use with 6-10lb test line. Wouldn't the 3000 size (8-12lb test) or the 3500 size (10-14lb test) be a better option since I plan on using primarily 12lb test line?

Thanks so much,

Wes


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

The BG is old school. Good reel for the buck. I have the Laguna, which was replaced by the Exceler the Laguna was a good reel. I’ve played with the Exceler and seems to be just as good of a tool. Yes the Exceler does have all the new gimmicks like infinite anti reverse which I feel is a must have if you are going to toss lures and small grubs with jig heads. The BG does not have this and you will find that that reel will have what they call reel slap which means that when you set the hook or start jigging the reel will give until it gets back to the reverse dog and stop itself.

I’m pretty rough on my equipment and it‘s still want to play.

I’ve caught a 30Lb ray on the 2500 size reel. For what you want to do speckled trout, flounder and puppy drum fishing that reel will work fine. I know because it has worked well for me but that is just my opinion and I believe it would work for you also. 


Just remember you will be the angler fishing the reel.

Hope this helps

Rick


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

I also have a Daiwa Exceler 2500 on a 7' IM6 rod that I use mostly for freshwater. It is another good reel that will work in both waters.


----------



## montylfl (Mar 29, 2009)

Stop in your local bait and tackle shop. Buy one of their cheaper models and spend ten buck for them the load some PP on it. Your fish wading rod will fall in the saltwater many times and that saltwater is hell on the gears.

After one season and you are still wade fishing then upgrade,

There are alot of good cheap rods out there


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

popular bait casting reels; abu5500c,shimano citica, abu revo sx,shimano cruxix, diawa sol, and coastal. Spin reels; shimano sedona2500/4000, shimanostradic 2500/4000,daiwa sol,diawa regal,abu cardinal, mitchell300. All start at $50.00 and go up. Rods start at same price and go up.Rods 6'-8' with 6'6" primo. Rods rated 8lb.-20lb.line,1/8-5/8 oz.. example ...Ugly Stick, American rodsmith,Castaway,Falcon.


----------



## curtisb (Jul 21, 2004)

HStew said:


> popular bait casting reels; abu5500c,shimano citica, abu revo sx,shimano cruxix, diawa sol, and coastal. Spin reels; shimano sedona2500/4000, shimanostradic 2500/4000,daiwa sol,diawa regal,abu cardinal, mitchell300. All start at $50.00 and go up. Rods start at same price and go up.Rods 6'-8' with 6'6" primo. Rods rated 8lb.-20lb.line,1/8-5/8 oz.. example ...Ugly Stick, American rodsmith,Castaway,Falcon.


You forgot Allstar and Breakaway has a couple nice trout/redfish rods called the Alpha. MY 7' im6 is a Castaway and my IM8 is another rod built here in Texas(can't remember the name but got it at Academy).


----------



## Woodrow (Feb 5, 2009)

For wading and throwing lures I have a 7' OM light action rod with a Penn 4500 that I swap out with a Stradic 4000. 

If I am just soaking bait I have a 7" Tiger Stick with a BG20.


----------



## FlatsManiac (Apr 14, 2009)

I've been using Shimano tera-mar rods 7 or 7.5 and stradic 2500 reels....nice and light and with good backbone and fast tapers


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

I got the pflueger president combo for 79.95 this week..
http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...2_100000000_100001000?cmCat=CROSSSELL_PRODUCT
i dont understand why its not listed but it comes with the rod.


----------

